# Maximum age for retiring in Spain



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

I currently live in Germany but on retirement I would like to return to Spain where I previously lived for a few years. The thing is, I can´t retire until I am 67 years old. Is that to old to retire in Spain? I am an EU citizen but am not sure that changing countries at 67 is really feasible. Would it be possible to get private health insurance in Spain at that age?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Not sure what you mean.? 67 is the normal age of retirement. Many foreign folk who live in the south of spain are around that age. As for health insurance- again have private cover which is probably around 160 a month which is close to the convenio however much depends on your existing health.
What you want get is free healthcare which of course you will get in your native country.


----------



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

Well is 67 too old to make such a major change as adapting to a new life? I already speak Spanish which would make things easier but am worried if I would be mentally fit enough at that age to change country. Thanks for the health insurance info. 150 seems very reasonable.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Joey Testa said:


> Well is 67 too old to make such a major change as adapting to a new life? I already speak Spanish which would make things easier but am worried if I would be mentally fit enough at that age to change country. Thanks for the health insurance info. 150 seems very reasonable.


Plenty of people considerably older than 67 have made the move. 

It isn't age, it's attitude.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Joey Testa said:


> I currently live in Germany but on retirement I would like to return to Spain where I previously lived for a few years. The thing is, I can´t retire until I am 67 years old. Is that to old to retire in Spain? I am an EU citizen but am not sure that changing countries at 67 is really feasible. Would it be possible to get private health insurance in Spain at that age?


If you are reasonably fit and generally healthy it will be a doddle to move and live in Spain especially as you can already speak Spanish. 
Ages are only numbers and it depends how much you want to do something. 

Steve


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I guess X is right- it's more about your attitude to moving to a new country than age although it's not stupid to question that experience. I know Brits who are recently retired in Spain at around 67 years. Many stay a few years but once health issues become more pressing they often return to UK which is understandable. So I tend to see moving to spain as something many think will be permanent but ends up temporary. Those who move before retiring and work in spain tend to stay permanently especially if their families grow up here. Personally for a EU nats I would be more inclined to take longer holidays in the winter months in Spain than totally move here.


----------



## dancingspider (Mar 4, 2018)

tebo53 said:


> If you are reasonably fit and generally healthy it will be a doddle to move and live in Spain especially as you can already speak Spanish.
> Ages are only numbers and it depends how much you want to do something.
> 
> Steve


Sure, age is just a number and what is important is attitude.

But you do need to add some caveats, which are not trivial... 

Health problem do tend to increase as we get older. We become more set in our ways and our ability to adapt lessens. Coming to Spain later in life and not speaking the language could be downright problematic, if you have to manage a serious health condition with regular visits to health establishments. I am not trying to put anyone off coming to Spain. I am simply highlighting that it is not just as easy as a stroll in the park...


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

dancingspider said:


> Sure, age is just a number and what is important is attitude.
> 
> But you do need to add some caveats, which are not trivial...
> 
> Health problem do tend to increase as we get older. We become more set in our ways and our ability to adapt lessens. Coming to Spain later in life and not speaking the language could be downright problematic, if you have to manage a serious health condition with regular visits to health establishments. I am not trying to put anyone off coming to Spain. I am simply highlighting that it is not just as easy as a stroll in the park...


The OP can speak Spanish so makes those problems (if they arise) far easier to handle. 

Steve


----------



## dancingspider (Mar 4, 2018)

I resonated what* *xabiaxica stated, "It isn't age, it's attitude" 

kaipa agreed with attitude being paramount but equally raised concerns about health

You failed to address that the OP stated, "but am worried if I would be mentally fit enough at that age to change country".

tebo5, you advise addressed health and language, but did not consider the metal wellbeing of the OP, and this is paramount!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

dancingspider said:


> I resonated what* *xabiaxica stated, "It isn't age, it's attitude"
> 
> kaipa agreed with attitude being paramount but equally raised concerns about health
> 
> ...


Not everyones mental health deteriorates with age. In these modern times the op is not considered to old to live life to the full. I'd like to think I've got a good few years yet and I've been retired 8 years 😉

Steve


----------



## dancingspider (Mar 4, 2018)

O dear....

I'll try again...

The OP stated, "but am worried if I would be mentally fit enough at that age to change country"... 

In essence, he has not implied that he is suffering from any form of degenerative mental condition. But, it is an expression of concern about dealing with such a huge change in his life.

Capeesh?


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

dancingspider said:


> O dear....
> 
> I'll try again...
> 
> ...


You come across as a *very* arrogant person so I will leave the discussion to other posters. 

Capeesh.........


----------



## dancingspider (Mar 4, 2018)

Not really arrogant, I just follow the logic..


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I kind of get the idea of being capable or ready to up sticks and move to a new country at a later stage of life. Having lived and worked in Spain long before retirement I wouldn't want to do it at 67. Its stressful and challenging and I would like a quiet life in a culture I am familiar with where I speak the language and have family and friends. ( I don't want to live in an ex-pat urbanization- which is an alternative)At the moment its 38 degrees outside and its 6.00 pm with the windows shut and blinds down. I find that alot more debilitating than the cold in the UK. But each to their own


----------



## number9 (Dec 4, 2021)

Joey Testa said:


> I currently live in Germany but on retirement I would like to return to Spain where I previously lived for a few years. The thing is, I can´t retire until I am 67 years old. Is that to old to retire in Spain? I am an EU citizen but am not sure that changing countries at 67 is really feasible. Would it be possible to get private health insurance in Spain at that age?


You can always try it without putting down too many roots. Additionally just because you move to Spain doesn't necessarily mean you couldn't return to Germany should your situation change, which inevitably it will.


----------



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

Thanks for all your replies. At 67 I think it would be a challenge to adapt to a completely new place but all will depend on how I feel at the time. Previously I lived in Barcelona but the climate there is too hot and humid for me now and for retirement I would rather consider north western Spain - somewhere like Cantabria or Asturias.

I am not certain that I would be entitled to public healthcare in Germany if I deregistered there to move to Spain and then wanted to move back again. The health care issue does make things more complex.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

kaipa said:


> What you want get is free healthcare which of course you will get in your native country.


Pensioners (at least those not receiving social assistance) do not receive free health care in Germany. 



Joey Testa said:


> I am not certain that I would be entitled to public healthcare in Germany if I deregistered there to move to Spain and then wanted to move back again. The health care issue does make things more complex.


Although the health care is complex when moving during retirement, it is by no means an automatic deal breaker for someone in your situation.


----------



## Rahul_sharma (5 mo ago)

You will get pension at 67


----------



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

Rahul_sharma said:


> You will get pension at 67


I certainly hope so


----------



## Max Rigger (Aug 2, 2020)

At 67 I'd not bother bother, stay home then in winter get cheap flights and airbnb for a month several times a year.


----------

